# Resident vs non-resident



## peterarmsec (Jun 8, 2015)

Can anyone provide me with some clear answers to; what are the advantages or lack of advantages in becoming a resident in Portugal or remaining a non-resident.

Thanks


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll offer one answer to one of your four questions: 

One advantage in becoming a resident in Portugal is that you can live in Portugal as much as you like.


----------



## peterarmsec (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks Richard.
That's the plan!!!!!!!


----------



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

Can't any EU citizen?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

An EU citizen has the right to reside in Portugal but does not have the right to reside in Portugal for longer than 3 months at a time without registering residency. If he exercises his right to stay more than 6 months cumulatively in any 12 month period, he also becomes Portuguese tax resident.

An EU citizen, who wishes to remain non-resident, retains the right to visit as much as he likes for up to 3 months at a time and for less than 6 months cumulatively in 12.

Residency status is only optional to the extent that we choose where to live. The adoption of (dual-)nationality and/or citizenship may be optional in certain circumstances.


----------

